# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Careless driver

## Nwicker60

Clocked at 57mph in Castletown's 30mph limit

AN unemployed fisherman, who drove carelessly and also admitted a mobile phone offence, was fined a total of  £405 at Wick Sheriff Court yesterday.

Police carrying out speed checks in Castletown on May 22, last year, clocked John Macgregor, 31, approaching at 57mph - the limit in the village is 30mph - and observed him swerve to avoid parked vehicles.

Macgregor, of 3 Houston Drive, Canisbay, was seen by the same officers, driving in Thurso's Provost Cormack Drive, on July 22, while using his mobile phone.

In addition to the fine, the accused also incurred three penalty points.

----------

